# To Do list "Icons" in Guide



## Wetsprocket625 (Jan 4, 2008)

I would like to see an icon(on the listed show) on my guide that shows what programs are scheduled to record, whether is is season pass or TiVo suggestions.

Then maybe you could pull it up with info and cancel the recording so that it could possibly record something else.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

+100. I pretty much know what I have set up for season passes, but for one-off recordings, it would be nice to know if I've already set up a recording for it without having to go into the menu. But even for season passes it would be useful because some shows air multiple times and this would very quickly show me which airing is going to record.


----------

